# Wie starte ich ein Applet neu?



## Stefan 1200 (12. Mai 2004)

Mit welcher Methode kann ich ein Applet komplett neu laden lassen?


----------



## Beni (12. Mai 2004)

Reload-Knopf des Browsers? (vermute ich mal)


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2004)

A kleiner Komiker.


----------



## Stefan 1200 (12. Mai 2004)

@gast würdest du die spams unterlassen

@Beni ich brauch eine Methode die das applet neu starten lässt -_-


----------



## Beni (12. Mai 2004)

Dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden.

In einem normalen Browser kannst du ein Applet nicht einfach "neu starten", da der Browser selbst entscheidet, wann was läuft.
Auch bedeuten die start/stop - Methoden nicht allzuviel, da sie ja von dir selbst implementiert werden (wenn du willst, reagiert dein Applet einfach nicht auf stop).

Du kannst natürlich einfach ein paar Buttons auf das Applet setzen, die "start" oder "init" aufrufen (wenn du das meinst).

Sonst musst du genauer erklären, was du haben willst  :bahnhof: 

mfg Beni


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Mai 2004)

Der Appletviewer hat ja die Funktion neu laden.
Ich vermute mal, dass das gemeint ist.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass das möglich ist.


----------

